# Ram not detected



## gsk_308 (Sep 18, 2011)

hi all,
i recently took a new configuration.specs are below.
Borad : Intel DQ670W
Processor : i5 2400
Ram : 4 x 4 GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 

now the problem is if i put all the 4 RAM modules, the system starts but i get nothing on the screen. the keyboard and mouse are not getting the power.
the board has a 1333MHz bus speed. if i remove 2 RAM modules, the system boots up fine and i have no problem. the specs of the board says it will support 32GB RAM. i am only trying to put 16GB.
what is the problem and am i missing something?
can any one help me out please.....................


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2011)

What PSU ( brand name and watt rating ) you have ? 

1. If possible check with another PSU.
2. Have you update the bios to the latest version available for the mobo ?
3. Make sure every ram slot is working by putting only a single ram module on each and every 4 slots.
4. Make sure every ram module is fine by putting each and every mem module on a working ram slot.
5. Test our mem modules with memtest.


----------



## gsk_308 (Sep 19, 2011)

the RAM modules and RAM slots are fine. i have tried most combinations and all are working fine.i have a zebronics psu and is 400W. i have tried with power supply calculators and the wattage is always 350w range.i will update my bios and see if it changes anything. i don't have any higher rated PSUs with me. but i will try for it.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 19, 2011)

If your requirement is 350W and your PSU is Zeb 400 W then there is enough to put doubt on the PSU. Try with other PSU of good make or Higher Rating.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 19, 2011)

Since your system is working perfectly with 1 of the Ram modules installed, the problem may be either faulty Ram module or faulty Ram slot.

Take one Ram module and plug it in all the 4 slots one by one and check if the system is booting or not. If it works for all the Slots then that Ram module as well as all the slots are working.
Now repete the step with rest of the Ram modules one by one.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 19, 2011)

@op please change that crappy 400W psu asap also please update ur bios to the latest version & try then get back
download the exe version from here make sure ur pc is attached to a ups before updating

*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_De...d=3294&lang=eng&OSVersion=
&DownloadType=BIOS


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

Most probably PSU problem. Change your crappy PSU as it may be under-powering your system. 
Do you know the efficiency of your 400W PSU under high load? (above 80% of load)


----------



## Cilus (Sep 19, 2011)

It is probably not any PSU problem. A 400W local PSU is enough for start-up the system as at that time system load is minimal.
OP, please make sure that any of the DIMM slots or Ram is faulty or not by checking the procedure as I mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## gsk_308 (Sep 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Since your system is working perfectly with 1 of the Ram modules installed, the problem may be either faulty Ram module or faulty Ram slot.
> 
> Take one Ram module and plug it in all the 4 slots one by one and check if the system is booting or not. If it works for all the Slots then that Ram module as well as all the slots are working.
> Now repete the step with rest of the Ram modules one by one.



the RAM slots and modules are fine. i tried all crazy combinations and i can safely say that those are ok.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ al-right update the bios and post the result.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you checked if the Power connectors from PSU to the Mobo are OK? Not bent or anything etc?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 20, 2011)

One thing, if you're plugging modules in all the four slots, for better stability the command rate of the ram timing needs to be set to 2T for better compatibility. Please set it to 2T from the BIOS n check.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 20, 2011)

can you specify exact model of each ram?


----------

